# Boss Plow



## djnicky (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Guys,
It is cool to part of the snowplowing community. Just installed 
my Boss 7'6 straight blade. Any tips for the newcomer? Does anyone have the Boss blades? Has anyone had problems with these plows. These plows respond quick. How far should the blade sit of the ground when plowing a parking lot?
Thanks lokk fowarding to chatting with you all.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I do not own a boss plow but have heard plenty of good feedback on them, they are right up there with the best .Only tips i can give is take your time,don't beat on the truck.If the snows heavy push little bits at a time. Be careful, lot of unnecessary accidents happen, people wont give you the time of day (even with warning lights flashing).When i plow parking lots i like to have the blade right on the ground(a lot of people don't even use plow shoes).Scrape it as good as you can it will avoid ice build up. Good Luck with the new plow and hope you make lots ofpayup


----------



## Joe3113 (Jan 9, 2003)

Good luck with the new plow. Check out Boss Plows tips on plowing here http://bossplows.com/plow_tips/straight.asp


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I have the same blade, love it. Do what jt said and look out for other cars, they won't move for you and almost always get in your way. Plow with the storm, as it's happening. Have fun!:waving:


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

i leave my plow in the float position, and dont go to fast. If you are doing a lot new to you, be careful. If you have to get out and look around do it. There might be something burried in the lot. The faster you go the faster you will find something hidden, and it will scare the cr*p out of you when your plow trips hard. With your truck, make sure your truck has come to a complete stop when going from drive to reverse and vise versa. I personally plow with my seat belt on. alot dont, but learn the hard way how the steering wheel feels in their rib cage. My bosses wheel has a permanent dent from his rib cage when he found a pot hole. i thaught it was funny.  other than that, have fun plowing  by the way. i have a 9'2" boss v blade and love the thing.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got the same plow and i love it!:bluebounc 
I keep mine all the way down when I'm plowing.:waving:


----------



## cuttingchris (Jan 23, 2004)

boss is not up there with the best they are the best i got hit by a pt cruiser lat year he tried passing me doin almost 60 i was doin 15 he hit my plow and totalled his car didnt even scratch my plow i think if it was any other plow it would have wrecked the plow but i still have my boss and its still works great


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

what was the turn out of the acident? just wondering.


----------



## cuttingchris (Jan 23, 2004)

he got a reckless driving ticket


----------

